

All startup founders need to watch this. - Ramario
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDGHxO6N3Ms

======
alwillis
It’s refreshing to hear DHH’s point of view that most of the startup
conventional wisdom--working 80 hours a week, the role of VCs and angels--is
bullshit.

